# Touring Car weights ???



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Could someone tell me how much a LosI, Associated or? Touring car weighs Race ready with:

1. A brushed motor and 4200-4600 NIMH 6 cell battery? 

2. A brushed motor with a 2 cell LiPo battery?

3. A Brushless motor and 4200-4600 NiMH 6 cell battery?

4. A Brushless motor and a 2 cell LiPo battery?

Thanks.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

impossible to say accurately......1525g is min most places I believe ...... Lipo is lighter but that depends on the model...I would say goto the track and get out a cheap food scale and weight some different combos


----------

